# What do you feed you shrimp and what fresh veggies



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I feed them cucumbers, peas, carrots. They also always have Indian Almond leaves in there. I feed the fish a combination of omega one flakes, omega one veggie pellets, and occasionally rehydrated bloodworms. The shrimp eat anything they come across.

I stopped using algae wafers once I was told they are mostly fish meal and they were causing ammonia problems for me.

I have cherry shrimp and amano shrimp.


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

I go out to the yard and pick dandelion leaves. Blanched, the shrimp go crazy for it.

Cant get any cheaper than that.


----------



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

I have some of the processed foods like Shirakura Ebi Dama and Borneowild Barley. They don't go crazy for those anymore ever since I started using Bacter AE which I try not to dose very often. 

Sometimes I'll throw in a blanched piece of zucchini or cucumber. I haven't been able to get them to eat any sort of leafy veggie like kale or spinach. They won't touch them. 

I have indian almond leaves in there as well. The only problem with those I guess is that it takes forever to break down to a point where they'll actually eat off of it. I think I've had mine in there for over a month now and they only just recently started to really pay attention to it.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll put some of the veggies in order good to not that good .
1. Organic dandelion , Kale
2. Organic Spinach ,stinging nettle
3.Mulberry leaf
.4.Pea seeds
.
.
75 Zucchini
99 Cucumber

Best way is to steam them for 1-5 min depend of the leaf hardness.


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

I've only had crystal shrimp, but they ate whatever my community ate, and to be honest, they multiplied much too fast.

But I'll notice that they'll eat anything, even swimming up towards the surface to catch flakes.


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

I feed my whole tank zucchini and cucumber. I cut them into half moon pieces, put in microwave for 3 min with enough water to cover them. After rinsing in cold I string them with a plant weight and put them in a community area. My platies, endlers, RCS, nerites, and otos all seem to enjoy these. I put 1 min blanched spinach leaves in too but have no clue who eats them. I see nobody during the day touch them, then when I check them in the morning there is nothing left but green veins. I'm assuming the snails or RCS are eating them.

I put the veggies in once a week maybe and feed the shrimp nothing. They seem pretty busy on the plants and substrate all day long and are multiplying fast so I am assuming they get plenty to eat between algae and detritus.


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

cucumbe,r zuccini and cabbage.
cabbage being personal favourite. i blanch it a bit in microwave with water and then peel of its skin


----------



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Ah, I tried kale again tonight on a hunch. I bought a package of organic baby kale and blanched two leaves and they're really enjoying it.

I haven't seen them gang up on a piece of food like that in a long time. Maybe I left it in the boiling water a little longer this time to soften it up more.


----------



## maylee (Feb 26, 2015)

plamski said:


> I'll put some of the veggies in order good to not that good .
> 1. Organic dandelion , Kale
> 2. Organic Spinach ,stinging nettle
> 3.Mulberry leaf
> ...


Just curious as to what you mean by "good to not that good" with your ranking 

Do you mean as to how much your shrimps like them or in general with how much it benefits the shrimps?


----------



## Nmoon (Apr 6, 2020)

benealing said:


> I feed them cucumbers, peas, carrots. They also always have Indian Almond leaves in there. I feed the fish a combination of omega one flakes, omega one veggie pellets, and occasionally rehydrated bloodworms. The shrimp eat anything they come across.
> 
> I stopped using algae wafers once I was told they are mostly fish meal and they were causing ammonia problems for me.
> 
> I have cherry shrimp and amano shrimp.


Do you prepare (or boil) peas and cucumber for the cherry shrimps?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Fresh/defrosted is fine on most stuff....

Can freeze some fresh foods or even blanch some vegetables to make it easier for them to sink and eat.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

I give spinach and other leafy greens, but nothing drives them more crazy than the algae wafers. Maybe it's junk food to them. When I drop one in, it's like a fumble in football.


----------



## Quint (Mar 24, 2019)

Talk about raising the dead lol. 

Depends on type of shrimp as well. My NEOs go after any fish food tossed in, and will eat various veggies. My false amanos go after anything and will absolutely destroy thawed frozen peas. They love those things. 

With what I feed veggie wise its easiest either to buy frozen or slice and layer in ziplock bag and freeze. Once thawed most things are in same situation as blanching just less hassle.


----------

